# CPC owner of Medical billing service offers remote billing



## dfallows

Denise Fallows
15 Jewel Rd
Millville, NJ 08332 (856-506-0016)
E-Mail:AOBILLING@COMCAST.NET

Qualifications:  Offering comprehensive experience and expertise in the following areas of responsibility;

•	Well versed in the applications of medical coding by utilizing ICD-9's , CPT, HCPCS and medical terminology. Comprehensive knowledge of the usage of a Superbill, HCFA 1500, UB92 as well as the explanation of medical benefits (EOB) along with insurance verification in the application of medical billing/follow-up, collections and payment posting policies and procedures for Primary, Secondary and Third party payees including but not limited to HMO's, and PPO's.

•	Extensive knowledge of reimbursement and practices with Medicare, Medicaid, NJMVA (pre-certification,
         letters of protection etc...), Workers Compensation, and Managed Care as well as FDCPA guidelines.

•	Fundamental accounting knowledge of various financial reports and statements with an emphasis on accounts
receivable projections and analysis which allows me to demonstrate my strong analytical and problem solving
skills.

Computer skills:                ClaimGear, Perfectcare, Dr. com, (NEIC & Medicare-Telix), Certified in Medical Manager,
                                     PTOS Operating systems, Medisoft 7.0, Windows 95, 97, 98, Microsoft(Office-Word, Access, 
                                     Excell, PowerPoint and Publisher) Internet browsers  (Netscape, Explorer)
Experience:
                                                          Owner/Medical Biller 
Alpha & Omega Medical Billing Services                                                                               5/00 to date
Medical Billing-Restore Physical Therapy-                                                                               01/01/08 to date
Medical Billing - Star Physical Therapy- -Medical billing                                                        11/2004 to date
Medical Billing for Shine Medical P.C. â€“Dr. Farid Noor M.D.  Specialty (Physiatry-MVA & HI)
Pre-certifications and Collections for ABY Rehab. P.T. Center-Ibrahim Soliman R.P.T      1/03 to 6/07.                                                

Medical Billing Instructor/Adjunct (1 semester)                                                     1/27/03 to 5/15/03
Camden County College -Instructing Employees of  Virtua Physicians Association of  The West Jersey Health system (Camden, NJ) on all facets of medical billing and reimbursement 

Medical Billing Instructor                                                                                         2/00-4/02
MCITC (Medical Consultants Instructional Training Center)Cherry Hill, NJ
Instructed Students on all facets of Front desk procedures and Medical billing/coding/follow-up and collections

Patient Accounts Director						                    4/99 to 12/01
Springfield Rehabilitation & Associates                                        Mount Laurel, NJ
•	Incorporated and overseen all facets to both the billing (hardcopy and electronic/NEIC ) collections and payment applications
with regards to various insurance carriers and products for a PM&R facility focusing on Physiatry and Physical Therapy.

Medical Billing and Collections Supervisor                                                                           10/97 to 4/99
The Center for Aquatic Rehabilitation & Fitness Center               Cherry Hill, NJ
•	Responsible for all facets of medical billing and collections of various insurance products including, but not limited to Workers Compensation, Managed Care, HMO's & PPO's as well as MVA (specializing in Physical therapy/Orthopedics)

Medical Billing  & Collections Representative                                                        10/95 to 2/96
Atlantic Rehabilitation & Sports Medicine                                     Vineland, NJ 
•	Performed all phases of patient & facility (LTC) billing including verification, and coordinating benefits with
various carriers such as Medicare Pt. B, and Medicaid.

Billing & Collection Supervisor                                                                                                         5/91 to 6/95
Management & Recovery Consultants                                             Charlotte, NC
•	Specialized in the collections of delinquent medical and commercial accounts by utilizing various collection tools such as skip-tracing, credit reports, and personal  expertise while staying within  the guidelines of the FDCPA.
Strengths:  Highly motivated, accurate, thorough, and precise in attention to details, excellent analytical and organizational skills. Major strength is completing multi-faceted tasks within the time constraints allotted. 
Skilled in public relations, loyal, honest and dependable.


Pg. 2
Denise Fallows
15 Jewel Rd
Millville, NJ 08332 (856)506-0016
                                                              E-Mail:AOBILLING@COMCAST.NET








Education: 

MCITC-Certified Professional Coder Course â€“ Certificate   8/2005 to 12/2005
                12/2005 to date   CPC awarded by AAPC



 MCITC-Medical Billing and Coding      10/2000             Cumberland County Community College, NJ      1999
                    Glassboro, NJ  -Certificate                                                 Medical Terminology, Medical Office Accounting
				                                                Medical Office Administration-   Certificate   

                   Star Technical Institute, Vineland, NJ      1989                Cumberland Regional High School, NJ                 1983
                   Computer Programming/Accounting concentration            Business Administration/Accounting Courses
                   Certificate                                                                             Diploma


----------

